# 3/20/08 - Southeast Columbus Resident Recipient Of 2008 Wildlife Diversity Conservati



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Robert C. Glotzhober of Columbus received the Wildlife Diversity Conservation Award at last week's Wildlife Diversity Conference, sponsored by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

More...


----------

